# Nouns of the Third Declension



## Δημήτρης

It's a term used in the classification of Ancient Greek nouns and I want to say it in Japanese.
I came up with ３番目ディクレンションの名詞 but I doubt it even makes sense.


----------



## vivarachel

Bit longer but this might explain better.



ギリシャ語で, 語形変化(ごけい へんか)特に名詞や形容詞3人称

hope this helps,
rachel


----------



## Δημήτρης

vivarachel said:


> Bit longer but this might explain better.
> 
> 
> 
> ギリシャ語で, 語形変化(ごけい へんか)特に名詞や形容詞3人称
> 
> hope this helps,
> rachel


Thanks, but wouldn't 3人称 translate to 3rd Person rather than declension (group of nouns)?


----------



## vivarachel

語形変化特に名詞や形容詞 means declension   Thought you meant 3rd person declension sorry you could go with your orginal ３番目ディクレンションの名詞 and just change the katakana of declension to ギリシャ語で,３番目語形変化特にの名詞 its understandable.


----------



## Δημήτρης

vivarachel said:


> 語形変化特に名詞や形容詞 means declension   Thought you meant 3rd person declension sorry you could go with your orginal ３番目ディクレンションの名詞 and just change the katakana of declension to ギリシャ語で,３番目語形変化特にの名詞 its understandable.


I see, thanks.
Actually tokuni confused me here.


----------



## vivarachel

Sorry、 maybe someone else will come along with a better ideal.
　　ごめんね～　まあ、がんばって！そこまで出来たはすごいよ。


----------



## almostfreebird

Δημήτρης said:


> I see, thanks.
> Actually tokuni confused me here.



You're not the only one, I'm totally confused too.


----------



## Aoyama

The problem is the word "declension" here (by the way ディクレンション would mean nothing to an average Japanese -unless he would know the English word- because this is not a "received" 外来語).
Declension is rightly translated as "語形変化" but the actual word making sense is more "格変化" where 格 means "case" as in nominative, accusative, genitive etc.
Greek, like Latin (and other languages _including Japanese where particles like は、が、を、の、へ、に、から、etc can be compared to "cases"_) has declensions, which are mainly _inflections of endings according to cases. _語形変化 is a general word. I would prefer 格変化.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Aoyama said:


> The problem is the word "declension" here (by the way ディクレンション would mean nothing to an average Japanese -unless he would know the English word- because this is not a "received" 外来語).
> 
> Declension is rightly translated as "語形変化" but the actual word making sense is more "格変化" where 格 means "case" as in nominative, accusative, genitive etc.
> 
> Greek, like Latin (and other languages _including Japanese where particles like は、が、を、の、へ、に、から、etc can be compared to "cases"_) has declensions, which are mainly _inflections of endings according to cases. _語形変化 is a general word. I would prefer 格変化.





Thanks a lot. I'll use 格変化.

I googled your suggestion and I found this: http://www.nanzan-u.ac.jp/KYOUMU/SYLLABUS/20100121431.htm

It's the index of a book about reading Biblical Greek, if I understand well.

It provides a list of several terms used in ancient Greek grammar. _Italics_ are my translations in case someone else googles the same thing.



> １．ギリシャ語のアルファベット _Greek alphabet_ Ελληνικό Αλφάβητο
> 
> ２．名詞 _Nouns_ Ουσιαστικά
> 
> ３．名詞の第２格変化 _2nd Declension of nouns_ Β' Κλίση ουσιαστικών
> 
> ４．名詞の第１格変化 _1st Declension of nouns_ Α' Κλίση ουσιαστικών
> 
> 
> ....


----------



## Flaminius

Nouns of the 3rd Declension: 第三変化名詞

Declension itself is called 格変化 but, when I first studied Classical Greek, the grammar book said 曲用 (_kyokuyō_), which is probably obsolete even in the small circle of classicists.


----------

